# Tire balancing



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I had the tires in my primary SUV balanced the other day because they needed it.
But Mr Tire did such a good job for only 30 bucks I figured I'd bring in my secondary SUV for same even though I wasnt sure it needed it.

Turns out 2 out of 4 tires badly needed it and now both trucks ride true and smooth.

Biggest bang for the buck in vehicle improvement!

Seriously if you haven't gotten a balance in a while you want to.

Also helps ID tires that need replacing due to collapse of the tire carcass since such tires resist balancing.

Anyway that's my public service message


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I totally agree.

Very important,

and, also, I have found that if I keep my tires PROPERLY rotated at 6-7 thousnd miles (cost $12), my tires last twice as long, and do not need balancing as often.

Ha! maybe we need a "public Service Message" thread.:wave:




Jim


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I got my tires from Discount Tires. Part of their package is lifetime rotation and balancing, every 10,000 miles.
It is very important for the life of the tires. Proper inflation is as well.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I bought a Harbor Freight tire changing machine (manual) which paid for itself the first two times I used it. I seldom balance tires unless they shimmy or vibrate at highway speeds. About 25% of the time I need to balance them. I've bought tires online at big discounts compared to local dealers. Our winter tires are studded so I have to switch them over in the summer. I seldom rotate tires but I do keep the wheels aligned and watch tire wear closely. My winter tires are a soft rubber and studded.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I made my own tire mounting, demounting and bead braking machine about 30 years ago. It has become an valuable machine for me. I use it all the time. The last time I used it was 2 days ago to fix a flat tire.

It can also mount a bubble balancer on the top of it. I haven't found the bubble balancer to be as valauable because I put the tire back on the car and test drive it before I decide if balancing is necessary and most the time balancing is needed.

It has probably saved me $10,000 over its life time. If you figure a 30 mile drive to the closest tire repair location from wear I live, times 300 or 400 times in the past it adds up to a lot of money, not to mention the cost of the repair.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

This is the one I use. I've had it for years. It's not the best for 16 inch tires but it does work ... just takes more effort.

Can't get the links to load. Type in manual tire changing machines at Harbor Freight Tools.

http://https://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?dir=asc&order=EAScore%2Cf%2CEAFeatured+Weight%2Cf%2CSale+Rank%2Cf&q=manual+tire+changing+machines

http://https://www.harborfreight.com/quickview/index/index/id/8743


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

I just use tire spoons to change tires and we have a bubble balancer. Unless you got a new fancy tire machine i can probably beat it with my spoons. But im like Caribou i just run winter tires year round and put a new set on each fall.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

My wife rebalances her car tires every time she _*bends*_ another rim...

She's self employed and works away from the house 20 hours a week. I work full-time and somehow the tires (and brakes) on my truck last twice as long as those on her car!


----------

